

Multi-Gmail Goodness on OS X - jollyjerry
http://whatcodecraves.com/articles/2009/02/11/multiple_gmail_accounts_on_osx_done_right/index.html

======
nixme
Might want to also check out Mailplane: <http://mailplaneapp.com/>

It brings a few desktop app niceties to Gmail.

~~~
jollyjerry
I really like the idea of the drag/drop attachments. I'd use that for
attaching screenshots and files I have on my desktop.

my friend also recommended: <http://www.postbox-inc.com/>

